# ECA from WES or ICES



## sadef (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi
I want to apply for express entry from Pakistan. Which agency is better to do ECA.
WES or ICES?
How much time they will normally take to provide ECA?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you qualify for immigration into Canada? Both are probably equally good but WES is preferred. It'll probably take a couple of months.


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Respected moderator
I have 10 years secondary, 2 years higher secondary, 2 years bachelor degree (BSc), 2years MBA and a 2 years Masters degree. Total 18 years of schooling. The bachelor and the masters degrees are from 3 reputed Bangladeshi universities. But none of my university degree is of 3 years program. Will I get the "two or more certificates one at least 3 years program" as my bachelor and above education years is 6 years in total?
Thanking in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Wasi 1972 said:


> Respected moderator
> I have 10 years secondary, 2 years higher secondary, 2 years bachelor degree (BSc), 2years MBA and a 2 years Masters degree. Total 18 years of schooling. The bachelor and the masters degrees are from 3 reputed Bangladeshi universities. But none of my university degree is of 3 years program. Will I get the "two or more certificates one at least 3 years program" as my bachelor and above education years is 6 years in total?
> Thanking in advance.


You'll have to get your education qualifications assessed in order to determine their equivalency to Canadian qualifications.

Keep in mind that because of the disparity between the Canadian and Bangladeshi education systems, your Bangladeshi degrees _might *not*_ equate to a similar Canadian degree.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Wasi 1972 said:


> Respected moderator
> I have 10 years secondary, 2 years higher secondary, 2 years bachelor degree (BSc), 2years MBA and a 2 years Masters degree. Total 18 years of schooling. The bachelor and the masters degrees are from 3 reputed Bangladeshi universities. But none of my university degree is of 3 years program. Will I get the "two or more certificates one at least 3 years program" as my bachelor and above education years is 6 years in total?
> Thanking in advance.



Your education is nowhere near being up to Canadian standards. A two year Bachelor's is a joke, and is only half as long as it takes a Canadian to earn the same degree.


----------



## Wasi 1972 (Jun 19, 2016)

Respected WestCoastCanadianGirl
Thanks a lot for the kind and quick reply. I will go for the assessment soon.
Sincerely 
Wasi 1972


----------



## Nader Guirguis (Dec 25, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> Do you qualify for immigration into Canada? Both are probably equally good but WES is preferred. It'll probably take a couple of months.


Hi , Do you have the process and fees please for WES?
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nader Guirguis said:


> Hi , Do you have the process and fees please for WES?
> Thanks


You can/should Google it.


----------

